# New to RP, any tips?



## Nightlock (Jul 28, 2018)

Just what it says in the title (hopefully this is the right thread to ask this on, heh )

I'm really passionate and comfortable with my writing ability but I'm also completely new to the whole RP scene. Any and all advice is appreciated! x


----------



## Open_Mind (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm surprised to be the first one to respond to you! RP is a great way of immersing yourself in your 'sona's character and exploring everything from adventure to romance. But it can certainly be intimidating to create a story _on the fly_ with one or more other people. I was completely new to it when I started about six months ago. Here's some of the things I've learned.

-- There is no 'right' or 'wrong' way to RP. Different styles work in different situations and with different people. You will find one that you're most comfortable with, but be flexible.

-- Agree on the broad plot and "don't cross" lines  before you get started. It will prevent misunderstandings and that awkward moment when your adventure tale veers into NSFW territory.

-- In general, I use "1st Person" in my RP.  But
 3rd Person is good for summarizing large scenes, flashbacks, or "floating POV" between dialog. Don't worry to much though... I always found that the partners or group seemed to settle almost automatically into a rhythm that matched the story.

-- Try to match yourself up with RP partners that match your level of detail. Few things are as frustrating as spending 20 minutes on a detailed, multi-paragraph post just to have your partner reply with a few words or a single sentence. I've had several times when I've politely ended the story when it became clear the writing styles just didn't match.

-- Be careful not to overextend yourself. It depends on how much time you have to write, but in my case I try not to have more than two stories going at a time. Keeping your partner(s) waiting too long for a reply is frustrating to them and stressful to you.

This is just a few highlights, but I hope they help get you started. Let me know if you have other questions. Have fun and good luck!

*óÓÒò*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 2, 2018)

I simply look at RP as collaborative story-telling, and I write in "novel" form, third-person only.  That's my style.  So if you're comfortable with your writing ability, just look at RP as a means to craft a story, only you're writing this story with one or more other people.  So you simply build on each "player's" post.  I like to focus on character development, though all the other elements need to be detailed out, as needed.

And yes, @Open_Mind ... nothing more frustrating than spending time crafting all that detail, only to have a one-liner reply.  Funny thing though, I did have one lady I RPed with (briefly... the RP ended up dying) who replied with one liners, but she managed to convey character, action and setting all in that brief few words, so I was always able to respond.  But I've only found that once.  On this site, yes, I started an RP, a reboot of one I made on another site, but I stopped posting when the one person in the RP asked my character's name, I gave it... and, in his next post, he asked my character's name again.  Sent him a PM, but no response and no correction, so I couldn't continue.  Shame.  Haven't really seen any RPs on this site I can get involved in, due to the lack of posting quality.  Would like to find people who care, so I can keep developing my characters.


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 2, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> Haven't really seen any RPs on this site I can get involved in...


In my experience Discord servers are an excellent place to find high-quality, detailed, long-term RPs with other furries. There are several out there I've had the good luck to find; for info shoot me a DM.  

_Tipping his hat cordially, the old Direwolf gave a wink and then turned to leave, the setting sun framing him as a dark silhouette as he passed through the doorway._


----------



## Murphy (Aug 2, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> In my experience Discord servers are an excellent place to find high-quality, detailed, long-term RPs with other furries. There are several out there I've had the good luck to find; for info shoot me a DM.
> 
> _Tipping his hat cordially, the old Direwolf gave a wink and then turned to leave, the setting sun framing him as a dark silhouette as he passed through the doorway._


I’m interested! Could you PM/post details please? 


Also Med, I’m happy to RP with you if you’d like. We could start with something simple that’s just our characters meeting and interacting. A beach, a bar, a mountain...

And for general unwritten “rules” of role play are no netspeak (if ur typing lyk dis ppl will b PIZED), don’t god mode (you cannot control the actions of another person’s character without explicit consent), and generally your character shouldn’t be an all powerful, never-do-wrong, never-get-hit type. If, say, you’re role playing a fight scene then your character shouldn’t dodge every attack and land every hit they make. Realistic characters have flaws; they get beat up, they get embarrassed, they don’t always get the girl, they’re not always right. Also think about your character’s personality type and whether their actions and words fit their personality. The more you do it the better you get. I hope this helped!


Edit: Also remember to keep Out of Character (OOC) speak to brackets or parentheses and keep it to a minimum. Also IC means In Character and means you’re playing the part of your char and not speaking as yourself. Some people will take offense to IC actions and get mad at you OOC, which is what we generally call a bitch move. Just because some one role plays as an asshole character doesn’t mean theyre an asshole OOC or that they don’t like you. Keep that in mind too.


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 4, 2018)

Murphy said:


> I’m interested! Could you PM/post details please?


Would be glad to! Will be in touch soon


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 5, 2018)

@Murphy hit the nail on the head.  Although there is one thing I would like to add.  I do a lot of RP, although there is one person I regularly RP with whose typing can be hard to understand.  She isn't trying to be hard to understand though; those are called typos!  Lots and lots of typos, as she is not that great a typist.  So keep an open mind!


----------

